# Broken Heater



## Ashli (Jan 12, 2006)

So my boyfriend and I came home from class today to find that the glass on the heater of my 29 gallon tank was cracked. I just finished doing dishes and the damn thing fell apart.

It's too late to get a new heater, so what can i do? The only thing I can think of is to take the heater from my cycling 55 (which only has danios in it right now). But, that tank is planted. Will the change in temperature bother my plants?

I can't even get another heater til' tomorrow night because I have classes all day.

Dammit.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

it wont bother you plants too much.... removing your heater might disturb or uproot the plants tho, and the danios will be a bit stressed.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It will take a lot longer for the heat to drop in a larger tank. And danios can handle lower temps.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I guess it goes without saying, be very, very careful with that broken heater in your aquarium.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you've only got danios then you don't really need a heater.


----------

